# Forum > Allgemeine Foren > Auslandserfahrungen >  Studium in Belgien

## Suraci

Hallo, ich mchte noch einmal das Thema eines Medizinstudiums in Belgien aufgreifen.
Leider habe ich hier im Forum keine Informationen gefunden, die mir weiterhelfen knnten.
Ich muss mich direkt an den Unis bewerben, soweit bin ich schon. Fr mich kommen jedoch nur die franzsischsprachigen Unis in Frage. Allerdings wsste ich gerne, welche (franz) Unis in Belgien Medizin anbieten und wo man sich bei denen direkt informieren kann.
Man bentigt ja, wie ich wei, eine Beglaubigung des Abiturzeugnisses durch den sog. "Service d'quivalence". Ich habe mir fr mein Zeugnis die sog. Haager Apostille geben lassen. Reicht das auch aus? Oder muss man die Unterlagen dennoch diesem S.d. zuschicken?
Und wie luft nun die Bewerbung an den Unis ab?
Ich wrde mich freuen, wenn ich hierzu ein paar Infos bekommen knnte, das wre sehr nett.

Gru, SuracI

----------


## kamillentee

schau doch einfach mal bei google, da findet man immer was...

----------


## Suraci

Diese Aussage ist leider nicht sehr hilfreich fr mich, denn htte ich darber schon mehr Infos gefunden, die ich bruchte, htte ich mich nicht hier gemeldet:
Aber dennoch, ein wenig kann ich nun zur Aufklrung beitragen, wenn es denn jemanden interessiert:
Und zwar ein kleiner Nachtrag zu der sog. Haager Apostille. Entgegen der Aussage der belgischen Botschaft in Berlin, die sagte, diese Apostille wrde den Ablauf ber den Service d'quivalence vereinfachen, habe ich nun endlich jemanden vom Service d. ans Telefon bekommen, die mir folgendes sagte: 
Wenn ich diese Haager Apostille habe, muss mein Zeugnis gar nicht mehr ber ihren Service laufen, diese Apostille ersetze den SdE. Fr die Apostille, die ich dort beantragt habe, von wo aus auch mein Abiturzeugnis beglaubigt wurde, musste ich zwanzig Euro zahlen. Der Ablauf ber den SdE htte mich (so die nette Dame am Telefon) 140 Euro gekostet. 
Voila, ich bins zufrieden.
Jetzt muss ich wohl nur noch warten, bis ich nach Belgien fahren kann, um mich einzuschreiben.
Folgende (franz. sprachige) Unis bieten ein komplettes Medizinstudium an:
- Universit libre de Bruxelles http://www.ulb.ac.be/
- UNIVERSITE CATHOLIQUE DE LOUVAIN http://www.uclouvain.be/
- Universit de Liege http://www.ulg.ac.be/

Auf diesen beiden Unis muss man nach dem ersten Abschnitt auf eine der drei vorangegangenen Unis wechseln:
-  FACULTES UNIVERSITAIRES NOTRE-DAME DE LA PAIX  
-  UNIVERSITE DE MONS-HAINAUT  


Leider wurde inzwischen auch in Belgien ein erstes Jahr wie in Frankreich eingefhrt, doch sei es dort nicht so schwer, wie in Frankreich. Jetzt muss ich nur noch herausfinden, welche dieser drei Unis sich am besten fr einen deutschen Studenten eignet.

Ach ja, und da ich ein Jahr in Frankreich zur Schule gegangen bin, mit einem Abitur fr das Fach Franzsisch am Ende des Jahres, muss ich den Spradchtest nicht mehr machen.

----------


## 58sivaslim58

hi suraci
ich bin momentan auch gro am recherschieren ber studiengnge in F oder BG... habe Franz. LK gehabt, und meines Wissens fllt da auch die sprachprfung weg...
aber was genau dieses Appostille oder was du da erwhntest ist, wei ich nicht... kannst du mir bitte das auch kurz erkren und sagen, ob ich das auch nachmachen lassen kann???

und mit dem einschreiben... man kann da tatschlich hin  und einfach einschreiben??

weit du vlt etwas darber, ob man whrend des studiums hier rberwechseln kann, oder ob das studium uns hier auch vollwertig anerkannt wird??   mit sterreich z.B solls da ja probleme geben....

wie wrs wenn wir uns zusammentun und unsere recherschen ergebnisse austauschen? du kannst mir mailen , wenn du magst    
Mehtap123@gmx.de

dann komm ich mir auchnicht so alleine vor...  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Whizer

Hi ihr zwei! ich mache zur zeit FSJ in bxl und bin gerade wieder auf den gedanken gekommen, hier zu bleiben und medizin an ucl oder ulb anzufangen (nachdem ich einige zeit naiv angenommen haben, mit 2,4 bekomm ich nen platz in dtl... hoffnung geb ich immer noch nicht auf) bin noch nicht so richtig gut informiert bezglich studium in belgien, da ich wiegesagt jetzt erst wieder auf den gedanken gekommen bin. wenn ihr noch was interessantes gefunden habt, dann postet mal. mich wrd vor allem interessieren, wie das mit wechseln nach dtl aussieht. so weit ich weis, msste man nach drei jahren alle scheine haben, die man in dtl macht, also wechseln knne?!

danke schon mal

whizer

----------


## FredTheDread

Hallo ihr 3!
Wahrscheinlich habt ihr lange darauf gewartet, bis ein alter Hase sich meldet, der bereits in Belgien studiert hat. Ich habe 2003/2004 an der UCL in Bruxelles studiert. Ich war damals einer der ersten Deutschen, die sich an das Studium in Belgien gewagt haben. Zumindest hat mir das die Sekretrin aus dem Studentensekretarit gesagt. Ein Wort zu den Unis in Bruxelles. Die UCL ist die ltere der beiden Universitten und hat auch den besseren Ruf. Ich zumindest habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die UCL einen sehr guten Ruf auch ausserhalb von Belgien hat. Die Uniklinik ist bekannt fr seine Chirurgie, es finden hufig Kongresse statt und Prof. Lengel (Direktor der Anatomie und Plastischer Chirurg) nahm an der ersten Gesichtstransplantation teil. Alleine ihn zu erleben, ist ein Erlebnis. Ich habe es eigentlich nicht bereut, nach Bruxelles zu gehen. Ich sage euch aber gleich, dass ich das 1. Jahr nicht geschafft habe. Ich bin zweisprachig aufgewachsen, da meiner Mutter Franzsin ist. Auch ich stand vor der Entscheidung eine Alternative zur ZVS zu finden.
Bevor ich allerdings in Bruxelles anfangen konnte, musste ich eine Menge brokratischen Scheiss erledigen. Unter anderem die sogenannte Apostille, die man sich in einem Amt in der Innenstadt von Bruxelles beantragen muss. Es dauert lange, die Warteschlangen sind lang und die Belgier arbeiten langsam. Was genau die Apostille ist, kann ich euch garnicht sagen. Ich glaube es ist eine Anerkennung des Abiturs.
Nun aber zum Studium. Ich weiss, dass es inzwischen auch einen Concours gibt vergleichbar zu Bruxelles, doch die grundlegenden Dinge werden gleich bleiben. Anfang Januar (also wirklich Anfang Januar! Bei mir der 2. Januar) steht die erste Session d'examens an. Biologie, Physik und Chemie. Dort wird gesiebt. Im grossen Stil! Sie mchten die Studenten zermrben. Du verbringst kein Weihnachten und Neujahr wie gewhnlich. Es ist eine unheimliche Belastung und wenn du dann mit einem 6 Punkte Schnitt (So wie es bei mir war) aus dieser Session rauskommst, bist du erst einmal bedient. Dann die zweite Session im Sommer in Angriff zu nehmen, ist schwer. Dort steht wiederum Biologie, Physik, Chemie, Allgemeine Anatomie, Philosophie und Histologie an. Die Sommer Session dauert 2 Wochen. 
In Allgemeiner Anatomie musst du einen Knochen zeichen mssen. Die Aufgabenstellung von Prof. Lengel lautet also zum Beispiel proximales Ende des Humerus malen. Man muss wissen, dass die Vorlesung zur allgemeinen Anatomie nur aus Zeichnungen besteht. Nicht irgendwelche Zeichnungen...Mit schwarzer Kreide fr Schatten, tausend Farben. Wirkliche Kunstwerke! Der Andrang fr die vorderen Pltze ist enorm. Nicht selten stehen die Studenten um halb sieben bereits vor der Tr, damit sie einen guten Platz bekommen.
Physik ist mit Abstand das schwierigste Fach der Naturwissenschaften.
Ich kannte viele Studenten, die ein Vorbereitungsjahr absolviert haben.
Es besteht die Mglichkeit auf dem Campus in Wohnheimen zu wohnen. DAs wnsche ich aber keinem. Schimmel im Bad und Kche. Kleine Zimmer! Ich hatte 8 m damals. Grundstzlich ist der Campus am Wochenende wie Ausgestorben. Alle Belgier fahren nach Hause.
Wrde ich nochmals an der UCL studieren, wrde ich in Merode (5 Haltestellen) eine schicke Wohnung oder WG suchen. Dort ist wenigstens Leben am Wochenende.
Die Fakultt liegt etwas ausserhalb der Stadt. 20min Metro vom Stadtzentrum entfernt.
Die Umgebung nicht wirklich schn.
Ich habe jetzt leider keine Zeit, weiter zu schreiben.
Wenn ihr Fragen habt, stellt sie mir. Ich antworte dann bei Gelegenheit.
Nur kurz zusammengefasst: Es ist hart, sehr hart. Schwieriger als in Deutschland. Es besteht die Mglichkeit, das Jahr 2 Mal zu wiederholen. Ich habe es nicht getan. 
Wer das erste Jahr auf Anhieb schafft, bekommt von mir den allerhchsten Respekt.

----------


## hennessy

es trifft zwar das Thema nicht vollstndig, aber ich melde mich trotzdem dazu:
Man kann als Auslnder auch im flmischen Teil Belgiens Medizin und Zahnmedizin studieren. Und das bereits seit den 70-er Jahren. Sprachbarrieren sind relativ gering, ein 6-wchiger Sprachkurs z.B. bei Berlitz reicht, um sich durchzuboxen. Damals kostete das Studienjahr, die sog. candidatuur, ca. 4000,- bis 5000,- Euro. Es gab und gibt Auslnder, die schaffen es auch, aber es ist sehr hart. Allerdings bestand damals die Mglichkeit, auch wenn man nicht die gesamte candidatuur bestanden hatte, nur die vorklinischen Praktika zu belegen, die Scheine zu sammeln und auf diese Weise im Quereinstieg in hhere Semester nach Deutschland zurckzukehren. Inwieweit diese Mglichkeit heute noch besteht, kann ich allerdings nicht sagen. Vielleicht hilft es Euch aber trotzdem etwas.
Viel Glck!  :Top:  

gru hennessy

----------


## Whizer

@hennessy: also nach flandern geh ich nicht, da bleib ich doch schon lieber in brssel, auch wenns schne flmische stdtchen gibt...

@fred: es ist cool mal einen beitrag von nem brssler zu hren, bzw. jemandem der an der ucl studiert hat, weil dort wollt ich mich auch bewerben. ich hab auch noch ein paar fragen.
die apostille kann man auch in bruxelles bekommen? wo? oder war das auch wieder der service des equivalances? 
und noch zu kosten (hier: gibts eine liste der kosten) unigebhren belaufen sich auf 778 euro, unterkunft und verpflegung wird mit jeweils ber 2000 euro geschtzt. und dann noch krankenversicherung etc... hast du ber 9000 euro pro jahr gezahlt? was mich interessiert ist auf jeden fall die unterkunft. ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass in umgebung von merode (wohn in nem foyer de l'arche, 5 min von merode entfernt) ziemlich teuer ist... hast du erfahrung mit leuten gemacht, die bei merode eine wg hatten/haben? weist du wieviel die pro monat gezahlt haben? weil stimmt schon, auf campus htt ich keinen bock und hier in etterbeek ist richtig cool.
brauch ich zur bewerbung noch etwas anderes als das formulaire d'admission und der equivalence?
hast du eigentlich nach deutschland gewechselt oder bist du in belgien geblieben? ich wollte am liebsten nach dtl wechseln, wohl nach den ersten 3 jahren.

gre

whizer

----------


## vAquin

Moin,Moin,

da "gerade" das Medizinstudium im flndrischen Teil Belgiens angesprochen wurde,das ich fr mich (ernsthaft) in Betracht ziehe,passt meine Frage hier recht gut rein:

Der Zulassung steht ja noch das "Toelatingsexamen" im Sommer voraus. Gefragt wird aus den Bereichen Biologie,Chemie,Physik und Mathe. Diesbezglich wrde ich gerne etwas ber entsprechende Lektre erfahren,mit der man sich angemessen darauf vorbereiten kann (wichtig sind mir vor allem Physik und Chemie - expilzit Physik  :Grinnnss!:  )

Bin dankbar fr jede Antwort.  :Party:

----------


## Desiderius

Also, ich habe mal geschaut bei der Uni in Antwerpen , die schicken einen dann zur dieser Site:http://www.ond.vlaanderen.be/toelatingsexamen/

Hier steht das Dokument informatie broschure 2007. In dieser Broschre die ist in nerderlands/vlaams geschrieben paar bungsfragen, dann bekommt man ein Bild von der Klausur.

Fr Physik sagen sie das sie das:
Het niveau van de vragen is afgestemd op wat men redelijkerwijze kan verwachten als het gemiddelde van de geactualiseerde leerplannen van de derde graad van het algemeen secundair onderwijs (ASO).

Was da genau beinhaltet, kann ich nur raten, denke LK kurs Physik und dann noch dinge begreifen und nicht nur auswendig lernen!  Vielleicht ist ja jemand hier der in Belgien zur Schule gegangen ist.

Desweitern, solltet ihr doch erstmal vlaams lernen bevor Ihr zu diesem Test geht.

Gruss,

Desiderius

----------


## Suraci

Ich bin jetzt seit ca 2 Monaten in Namur und habe dort mein Medizinstudium begonnen. Zuckerschlecken ist es nicht. Im Gegenteil. Eher saure pfel essen. Nach und nach habe ich jetzt noch so einige Dinge oder Zahlen erfahren, die ich, um meine Hoffnung nicht zu verlieren, liebr nicht gehrt htte. ;)

Jeder, der sich im nchsten Sommer dazu entschlieen sollte, in Belgien zu beginnen: Fangt frh an, Euch zu informieren und um Eure Sachen zu kmmern. Teilweise ist es wohl Schikane, teilweise einfach nur geringe Organisation....

Herzliche Gre nach Deutschland.

SuracI

----------


## Bloomy

Hallo Suraci! 
An welcher Uni hast du denn jetzt angefangen zu studieren und wieso hast du dich gerade fr diese Uni entschieden? 
Ich habe eine 2,3 im Abi, und so die nchsten Jahre wohl keine Chance einen Studienplatz zu bekommen..Deshalb will ich auf jeden Fall nach Brssel zum Studieren.
Weit du ob das Studium spter in Deutschland anerkannt wird-kann man also problemlos als Arzt in Deutschland ttig werden? 
Bzw. ob man whrend dem Studium nach Deutschland wechseln kann- weit du ob einem dann alle Scheine anerkannt werden?
Welche Unterlagen braucht man zur Immatrikulation? Gibt es in Belgien Zulassungsbeschrnkungen im Medizin-Studium oder kann sich jeder immatrikulieren?

Und noch was zum Thema Wohnen: Wo kann man gnstig(er) wohnen in Brssel/Umgebung?

Leider kann ich mich nicht an den Homepages der Unis informieren, weil mein Franzsisch nicht ausreichend ist.(was ich auf jeden Fall bis zum Studium nachholen werde)

Ich bin dir fr jegliche Information dankbar, denn Belgien wre eine der sehr wenigen Alternativen die ich jetzt noch habe.

Liebe Gre,
Bloomy

----------


## Suraci

So, ich schreibe Dir gerade aus meiner 1 Std. Mittagspause. Also wirds nicht so viel.
Ich habe in Namur angefangen, einem kleinen, aber sehr niedlichen Stdchen. Entschieden habe ich mich dafr, aufgrund meiner recherchierten Informationen.
1) Namur ist kleiner, beherbergt weniger Studenten (obwohl wir in diesem Jahr mit 450 eine ganze Menge sind). 
2) Das Engagement der Profs gegenber der Studenten ist sehr hoch. Es werden sog. Tremplinstunden angeboten, in denen man Fragen zu Themen stellen kann, die man nicht ganz verstanden hat. Man kann immer zu den Profs gehen und ein Rendez vous ausmachen, wenn man Schwierigkeiten hat. Und das ist auch wirklich so. Das finde ich klasse.
Und dann habe ich mich noch fr Namur entschieden, weil die STadt kleiner ist, berschaubarer. Gerade fr den Anfang war mir das wichtig. In einer groen Stadt, in der man sich noch weniger zurechtfindet...
Was ich von Brssel gehrt habe, auch nun von einem Studenten, der von dort hierhergekommen ist:
Das Konkurrenzdenken ist wohl noch ziemlich hher als hier. Dort war es vorgekommen, dass ein Student manipulierte Kopien ausgeteilt hat, wonach die Studenten falsche Sachen gelernt haben. In der Bibliothek wurden Seiten aus wichtigen Bchern entfernt oder die Bcher versteckt. In der Raucherpause wurden ihm seine Notizen manipuliert. 
Gut, das ist hier neulich scheinbar auch vorgekommen, bei einer, aber sonst ist es eher friedlich.
Was die Preise angeht, kann ich zu Brssel nichts sagen.
Aber allgemein sind die in Belgien sehr viel hher als in Deutschland.
Mir wurde hier ein Zimmer fr 250 Euro angeboten, Kche und WC mit 7 anderen Leuten geteilt, im ganzen Haus keine einzige Dusche.... 
So Sachen gibts. 
Schreib mir mal am besten ne PN mit Deiner Mailadresse, dann schreibe ich Dir die Infos zu dem, was Du noch brauchst an Unterlagen auf. 

Franzsisch ist sehr wichtig zu knnen, denn das Tempo ist von vornerein sehr hoch. 

Zum Thema Franzsischtest, das hier oft aufkeimt.
Jeder muss diesen Test machen. Egal, was er an Zertifikaten aufweisen kann. Ich habe in Frankreich ein Jahr gelebt und bin zur Schule gegangen. Am Ende des Jahres habe ich das Abitur im Fach franzsisch gemacht. Das erkennen sie nicht an.
Eine andere hat extra eine Prfung abgelegt, die zwischen D und F besteht, und mit der man in F. problemlos studieren kann. Erkennen die Belgier nicht an.
Selbst die 2 Sprachig aufgewachsenen, die nicht aus der Wallonie kommen, mssen diesen Test machen.

So, jetzt mach ich mich langsam wieder auf den Weg zur Uni.

Gru SuraI

----------


## mary33

Hallo, auch wenn's hier in letzter Zeit eher um den franzsischen Teil Belgiens ging, hab ich eine Frage zum Aufnahmetest in Vlaanderen....

Wenn ich die Broschre richtig verstanden hab (jaja, Sprachkurs kommt erst noch ;) ), gibt es keinen Wettbewerb unter den Bewerbern. Mit 22 von 40 Punkten hat man bestanden und kann sich einschreiben. Das hrt sich fr mich ziemlich "nett" an.... 
- Hat jemand von Euch die Prfung schon gemacht? 
- Wie sieht es mit Zeitrdruck aus? 
- Und dann: Wie ist das mit dem "Sieben" nach dem ersten Jahr: Ist das auch so schlimm, wie an den franzsisch-sprachigen Unis?

Wrde mich ber Meinungen, Erfahrungen und Tips freuen  :Smilie:

----------

